# Check out this Auto World Mustang



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

New Flames Mustang, fresh out of the package. Was putting the 9-volt to it when I noticed something "odd" :freak:










It goes like a raped ape so I guess I can live with it but . . . What The Hell??? Someone's first day at work in China maybe? 

:lol: :tongue:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It looks like both rear tires are rubbing the fenders. It'll cut a groove soon enough and it'll start going a lot faster without all that friction.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ouch!!! :drunk:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

W.T.H. = wiggly thingy holder


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Brush tang ... Mush-tang...

they all run great! :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TK Solver that's a nice catch on the tire rub.

AW comes out with NEW tire smoking series....At Stores Now. lol

Bob...W.T.H...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> It looks like both rear tires are rubbing the fenders.


That's no problem. Just carve the wheel-wells bigger with an X-Acto, and everything will be fine.

There's a little booklet that tells you how to do it, and it has neato hop-up ideas too. I've got a couple of copies around here somewhere; when I find one, I'll send it to you, Doba. No charge - hey, what're friends for? :wave:

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I noticed something else, maybe it's nothing or I'm not seeing it clearly ? But, when did the crown gears start looking like that ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the crown gears started looking like that about two releases ago


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody ever try one of those crown gears in a real tjet?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I did, with a 12t Hop-Up gear. Very smooth runner, but I'm pretty sure that was the one that the gear spun on the axle before long. I gotta get to the dungeon and revisit that, maybe see if I can repair the gear with CA or something...

--rick


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Is that the 18 tooth crown?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw this so I checked mine, nothing wrong with mine, tires look fine,runs good.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info on that Crown gear.... so I wasn't seeing things- lol 
Since I only own a couple of older AW Tuffy Chassis, I wasn't aware of the change, so it maybe a positive one ? And does anyone know where I could get a couple of those gears to try out ???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Buds HO parts out a lot of AW chassis, but I doubt he'd know which chassis gave up which parts. I do believe most of what he tears down for parts are the older JL/AW though. The tooth count will give it away, so if you find out what the later chassis have that'll help.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just their way of finally admitting that the gear ratio was goofed up for table top racing ....without actually ever admitting it.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Those front tires look close to rubbin' the wheel wells also:freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Back onto the crown gear topic. So you guys are saying this new gear also changed the ratio as well ? And is the cluster gear the same as before, or....?
Also, if I got one of these new style gears, you're saying it would mate fine with an Aurora Tuffy cluster gear ?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I knew there was a discussion about gear ratios and the new Tjet crown gear around somewhere because I was in it. Here's the thread:

www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=302549

The talk about the new crown gear starts on page 2, but it's all interesting stuff.

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Finally an 18 tooth gear from a major manufacturer again........


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That chassis should not have passed quality control standards because of the boogered up brush spring and mangled rivet. Over time this will compromise the serviceability and service life of this chassis. It doesn't matter where or by whom these chassis are manufactured. They have AutoWorld's name on them and AutoWorld is completely responsible for the quality of the product. I strongly expect that AutoWorld would exchange this defective chassis for one that is not mangled if you asked them to do so. They seem to be very customer focused and I'm sure this kind of workmanship is an embarrassment to them as well and would prefer that these issues get resolved as part of their quality process and not leak out to customers.

On the other side of the equation, kudos to AutoWorld to fixing the gear ratio problem that they inherited by copying the flawed Aurora TuffOnes design. This is another case of AutoWorld listening to customers and making adjustments to improve the product. These have come a long way since Release 1.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Can we please manufacture something in the states ! U.S.A. U.S.A.


----------

